# I just need some encouragement, please!!



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

This Friday I'm graduating from high school...it should be one of the best times of my life but I'm SO SCARED about sitting through the long, crowded ceremony. I'm so afraid I'm going to get sick with IBS and be stuck there...I'm so nervous, I just need some words of encouragement from people who understand.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Gracefully - You can do this - picture the scene over and over in your mind - a nice day, being with your friends and family, and feeling GREAT! Don't dwell on negative expectations - We have had lots of folks worry about upcoming events, and most have reported that all went fine - and it will for you too!Sending positive vibes and thoughts your way! (((HUGS))) - And congrats! (My daughter graduates from h.s. next year - so I know how exciting this time is) - just relax as much as you can, and enjoy this great time in your life.


----------



## 21438 (Apr 4, 2005)

Dear Gracefully,First of all congratulations on your upcoming graduation, well done!I don't know if you are IBS-d but I am and her's what I would do in the same situation:When I cant really run to the bathroom, just knowing that I have immodium and a bottle of water in my bag eases anxiety, even if I don't need it! You could also take it the night before as a preventative, theres more info on that on the general and D Forums. I also dont usually eat anything that might upset my stomach for two days beforehand. I find chicken, rice and millet to be the most calming.Lastly, focus on the positive! It's hard but just keep an image of yourself being clam and happy in your head.Take care and have a fantastic day with your family and friends, have fun!!Maeve


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Just wanted to let you guys know that tonight was my graduation and everything went great!







I didn't experience IBS of any kind - no pain, no anxious thoughts, nothing.Thank you for the encouragement you gave me, I really appreciate it and, obviously, it helped!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yippee!!!! Toldjya!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

Good one Gracefully - its always thinking about these things that is the worst. I dread every other Tuesday when I go and represent people at the County Court - its not being ill prepared, or even the cat of a judge but how my bowels will behave - I think thats the worst bit of IBS the sheer unpredictability of it which means it looms far too large in too many lives.Great that you enjoyed your day.Sue, Manchester


----------



## 23601 (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry, Grace, for using your forum post as a pedal point, but I cannot believe all the stories I've been reading here on this message board. It's like all my bad memories are being relived through reading stories like yours. I remember my graduation as being just as stressful, wondering if I was going to have to go in the middle of the "long, crowded ceremony."I digress.Back to you.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Congratulations on your graduation and for making it through with flying colors !!Jeanne


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Congrats Gracefully, and I hope the rooming situation for college works out for you (I thought that was you who was afraid to live with a roommate?) You will love college . . .everyone does. Don't let IBS take the fun out of it


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks guys for replying







Vena, yes that's me whose afraid to have a roommate. I have to say, I haven't stopped being nervous about it but I'm still going through with it at least. So I think I'm headed in the right direction with it all...And illini, don't be sorry, that's why we're all here on this message board, because we relate to each other.


----------

